# Any suggestions for achieving less spookiness in my horse would be appreciated



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Stay relaxed and show him as much as possible. The more times he is around ATVs the less he will care about them.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

I can do that, mostly. If I find myself tensing up, I sing. Other people find it amusing, but I think Peppy has actually learned to relax when he hears me singing (singing being a loose term for the completely off key noise I make). So he just needs time and exposure then? and I need patience.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

haha thats funny, i 'sing' to when im nervous, i sang james blunts song "your beautiful" for about three hours straight while walking my horse around the arena when he had colic, haha poor horse had to listen to me.

i have days when i just bring my hrose into the arena and have a bunch of scary stuff in it, i make her walk over a tarp, and i just do things that i think might scare her. I went to a groundwork/spook clinic and the clinician was going to use my horse to show what to do when they spook while doing something scary, and she had to find another horse to use because she couldnt scare her. haha. 

i find if i do one scary thing and nothing hurts my horse then when we meet another new scary thing she knows "ok, this girl will take care of me, i should listen to her"


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

I have desensitized Peppy to a fair amount of stuff in the arena, tarps, throwing things at him. It does not seem to transfer so much to the trail. Or maybe he would be worse if I had not done that. Actually, he goes over and around stuff when the other horses are balking so it did pay off, come to think of it. I have not played around with loud noises so much though. I bought a cap gun at Walmart and we could not get the darn thing to work! Maybe I need to get creative about noise desensitizing and find scarier objects in the arena. Two pan lids I suppose would work. When Peppy is nervous on the trail I will find a log for him to walk over because that is so routine from our arena practice that it distracts both of us.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

I sing the same two songs over and over again. Poor horse!
Your horse survived the colic I take it? What kind of stuff did you do in the clinic?


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

LEAF BLOWER!! haha i havent tryed using one yet on my horse... but its loud and could get him used to loud noises...

We did tarps and mostly just groundwork at the clinic...
Ya, he survived, after two nights at the vets, that was living hell for me. but hes all good now


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

What Kevin said... 

Soda is another nervous "looky" spooky horse. Honestly the best thing I've found to help calm them down is riding everywhere and as often as you can. Just get him out there as much as you can. Stay calm yourself and try not to get frustrated (I'm having a problem with this lately). 

I don't think I'll ever "cure" Soda of his spookiness, but I seem to be minimizing it. At the very least if a bear ever attacks us in the woods, he'll be the first horse out of there. All I have to do is stay on and we'll be fine


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Do you have any idea what caused the colic?
I keep asking my husband if I can use his leaf blower and have not been able to get it from him. I think that is a great idea though and I will be more persistent.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Miles.

Lots and lots and lots of miles. Like Kevin and MNTigerstripes said, the more he sees, the less will be scary too him. But there's not much you can do to help him get used to things he hasn't been exposed to, without simply exposing him to it. Just get out there and ride as much as possible. A lot of horses are spooky the first several times they have been trailered out and trail rode - but the more you do it, it becomes normal to them. It's all just dependent on their exposure, as to what spooks them. My gelding can go out into town, be in a parade with balloons bouncing off his face, people shouting, and firecrackers going off and not even blink, but you take him out in the woods, and he still flinches when a twig snaps. Just all takes getting used to.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm also throwing my hat into the "miles" and "stay calm" club. I also found that the scarey things aren't so scarey anymore near the end of a long ride. 

Some horses are just more reactive than others. Road a nice little mare last year that has been nicknamed "the runaway bride" by her owner. Dumps her rider and runs when something scares her. I stayed calm and each spook became less big in movement and within 30 minutes on the trail, she was on a very loose rein. As long as I stayed business as usual, she would recover herself quicker, until it was just too darn much emotional work for her to spook. Now if I had tensed up or made any noise like "Eeh!", that would have confirmed her decision to be scared and spook. The more this little mare is ridden with a calm , confident and capable rider, the better she will be and will make a nice little trail horse. Her first reaction may still be to spook, but those spooks will be very mild (maybe just a little tensing) and short lived . Just her personality.

BTW, what a great picture! Beautiful beach!


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Okay, pretty much what the trainer said. I was making sure there wasn't any more I should be doing. I did get the Walmart cap gun to sort of work and tried that on him yesterday on the lunge line. I let him trot around worried about the noise until he eventually stopped because he is a basically lazy horse. I did that until he seemed to finally relax mostly and would come up and sniff the cap gun, those things stink! Hopefully I can run over there today and do a little more. I guess getting a "looky" horse used to trail riding will either kill me or make me a better rider  Thanks for the replies.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

LOL Juniper I'm with you on that one. I've just gotten to the point where I ignore the spooks the best I can and don't feed into his "scary" vibe. It does seem to be helping, but it is extremely nerve racking for me to ride next to the highway (even 20 ft down in the ditch). What I wouldn't give for a trailer or even a trail right next to my house. Heck I'd be happy with some gravel roads!!


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

I call it "whiplash" riding. All those little spooks jerk you around. My husband keeps saying at least I am not bored. I could go for a little boredom one of these days.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah... boredom would be nice. I just keep repeating "it will get better, it will get better" in my head. Or in one case "You dumb horse if you get any closer to that **** highway I'm jumping and YOU can take on the semi alone!" 

We had to walk through an area where there were two parked trucks on the opposite side of the road and a parked lawn mower on our side. He was terrified (tippy toed, heart pounding terrified) of both things, spooked away from the trucks hard, then saw that he had spooked directly towards the lawn mower, so then he spun around and tried to bolt away from everything the way we had come. Of course he was running towards the highway and there was a semi coming. I got him stopped but it was a heart pounding moment because he was fighting the "whoa" and in the process was going sideways into the road. That was the second time on that ride where he had an absolute panic attack, the first time was over a couple puddles in the road.... 

I'm still working up the courage to go out on that ride alone again.  But it'll get done this week, I think I'm just going to run his *** all over the gravies before I hit that stretch on the highway home. Thankfully the way I go out is a little calmer....


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Mona (my buckskin) is a been there done that kind of horse. I had scarey a incident on the trail last year. She's been real spooky on the trail ever since. In arena & at the rodeo grounds she is fine.
I know part of it is me, because I'm tense. Some of it also is because I don't think she trust me as much as she used to. I think we both had our confidence shaken up.
The only thing I think that seems to help is time. The more I ride her the better she seems to be.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

MN Tigerstripes said:


> Yeah... boredom would be nice. I just keep repeating "it will get better, it will get better" in my head. Or in one case "You dumb horse if you get any closer to that **** highway I'm jumping and YOU can take on the semi alone!"
> 
> We had to walk through an area where there were two parked trucks on the opposite side of the road and a parked lawn mower on our side. He was terrified (tippy toed, heart pounding terrified) of both things, spooked away from the trucks hard, then saw that he had spooked directly towards the lawn mower, so then he spun around and tried to bolt away from everything the way we had come. Of course he was running towards the highway and there was a semi coming. I got him stopped but it was a heart pounding moment because he was fighting the "whoa" and in the process was going sideways into the road. That was the second time on that ride where he had an absolute panic attack, the first time was over a couple puddles in the road....
> 
> I'm still working up the courage to go out on that ride alone again.  But it'll get done this week, I think I'm just going to run his *** all over the gravies before I hit that stretch on the highway home. Thankfully the way I go out is a little calmer....


Roads are definitely scarey. Do you have enough room to turn him in circles? Sometimes making them move takes them out of the "run for you life" state of mind.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Not in that particular area. Other areas I have that available and have used it before. He's very good and turning in a circle and continuing to get away from the scary thing.  I've used figure eights and pivots too anything really to keep his mind on me and not whatever is freaking him out.

On the gravel roads I have him check out both sides of the parked vehicle (definitely calms him down), but that isn't always feasible next to the highway. Seeing as the parked vehicles are such a big deal for him I'm going to park one at the end of my driveway and down my little road to do some work with. More than that I'll just keep getting him out and about and working our way through these situations the best I can....


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Wow, Tigerstripes, you must be a pretty good rider to stay on during all that.
Fytobecat, what happened on the trail, if you don't mind telling the story?
I took Peppy out alone in the field today. It's a big field and he gets all worried at the far end away from everyone. I just pretended I was in charge and calm, ha. My dog has never gone through the fence before, he always runs at the horse's heels. Today he went through the fence and discovered electricity for the first time. He yelped, Peppy spooked and then calmed right down and stood there. I was so pleased. We trotted circles until he decided the boulder was probably not going to eat him after all and he may as well rest near it. Now that I am resigned to this taking lots of time I feel more patient.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks Juniper, I've probably frustrated Soda more than once with my ability to "stick". 

Glad you had a good ride yesterday! I did too, we had a great time and no real freak outs. Hopefully the weather will cooperate and I can get him out on the gravies this weekend (or to the park) for a good run.  He does love to go, so I think he'll enjoy himself.


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

First that picture is beautiful! Where was that taken?

On the trail make sure you always keep her attention on you. Don't let her think about being afraid. Once you see her perk both her ears forward pick up your left or right rein so she gets her attention back on you. We have to be active riders, not passive. That means you have to be ready to outthink your horse (sometimes it can be hard!) so if you think your horse is going to be afraid of the log up the trail then you start getting in control before she sees it. But don't always pull on her face, once she's being good and listening to you (calmly) then give her a reward and relax, let the reins hang lose. And I wouldn't let her trot until you wanted to trot. If she starts to then you break her down. But if that still doesn't work if she really, really wants to trot then make it your idea. As soon as you feel her ready to trot squeeze your legs first, so it's your idea, not hers.

Keep making her think "okay mom what are we going to do next". Just in that picture she's thinking the complete opposite, none of her attention is on you.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

That's in northern Montana. I understand the concept of keeping Peppy's attention on me. Where I get lost with the idea is this... I am not sure if I am "picking" at him by always picking up a rein. Do I do that every time his head comes up and his ears go forward to something he is nervous about. It seems like I might drive him crazy because I would be doing that often then. I always keep his head straight, I don't let him swing it around looking here and there. In the picture we were turning and someone said look back. But, his attention was not on me there, he was focused on the noise of the ATV's. I tried circles and going over logs and that helped considerably but he never really took his focus off the noise and relaxed with me that's for sure. If I feel him tense up then I bridle him up until he softens but I don't want to over do it and like I said, pick at him.


----------



## smr (Mar 4, 2009)

I have the same problem with my horse. She was a barrel horse bedfore I got her and never used out on trails. So when I took her to the woods she experienced a lot for the first time. Two years later she is much better but I don't think I will ever get her calmed down completely.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

I did take Peppy on a trail ride yesterday. Went with my husband who will go anywhere. He takes off into a tightly wooded area and Peppy got nervous instantly. I thought, oh well he needs the exposure. Peppy wanted to trot fast, which is what he does when nervous. Well, the trail went straight up for half an hour and it was 70 degrees out. By the time we got to the top he was miraculously ready to calm down and walk. So, new tactic = trail ride where there are steep hills


----------



## knickerb (Apr 22, 2010)

Juniper

I have been dealing with a spooky horse since I got him as a weanling 11 years ago. I have always made him face whatever was making him afraid. I have learned to anticipate what will scare him. For example: If a Walmart bag is caught and blowing on the fence and I am riding right along the fence I will swing a little wide to give him some room, lift on the rein to encourage him to drop his head but still keep him facing the bag as I go by. Once I get by I will stop and let the other eye see the bag and pass in the other direction working to move closer and closer. Like you are doing with the circles and resting by the scary object. 

I like to collect up my horse by lifting my rein. This will lower his head, bend at the pole and get him paying attention to me. I do it over and over when he is relaxed such that it has become automatic when I lift the rein. Now when I see something that will make him nervous I lift the rein, he drops his head and is thinking about something other than cougars.

Follow things like the ATV, bicycles, and motorcycles such that your horse is chasing the object rather than the other way around.

I have found that if I say "you're ok" out load it drops me lower in my seat and it reassures him also. It has made me better rider in that I have to always be paying attention and maintaining a good seat. After seven years and a couple thousand miles instead of jumping ten feet out of his skin he only jumps two feet. Figure on working on it for a while.

Ben


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

Juniper said:


> That's in northern Montana. I understand the concept of keeping Peppy's attention on me. Where I get lost with the idea is this... I am not sure if I am "picking" at him by always picking up a rein. Do I do that every time his head comes up and his ears go forward to something he is nervous about. It seems like I might drive him crazy because I would be doing that often then. I always keep his head straight, I don't let him swing it around looking here and there. In the picture we were turning and someone said look back. But, his attention was not on me there, he was focused on the noise of the ATV's. I tried circles and going over logs and that helped considerably but he never really took his focus off the noise and relaxed with me that's for sure. If I feel him tense up then I bridle him up until he softens but I don't want to over do it and like I said, pick at him.


No, sooner or later he will realize that it's just easier to listen to you and not fight it. The horse needs to know that you're the only thing in the world that matters when you're on his back. My horse did the same, he's only five but he acts like an old 10 y/o broke trail horse that has been doing it his whole life. At first it took him a few days to realize what I was asking him, he will still get looky, but not as much; which makes for a smother, slower, better ride! 

If that was the case of him being afraid of the noise, I would have got off his back and led him around slowly and calmly. Then after about five minutes I would have got back on. It works everytime for me. 

I literally have a different horse now, before Gunther was in training he was always so springy and wide-eyed. Now after only one month of training he is FRICKEN AMAZING! Now that I understand how and why it's so important to keep the horses attention it makes riding so, so much better.

In that picture you're asking for trouble because he has his head up high, which makes it easier for the horse to godforbid buck or get spooky because of the noise. VS. having his head in a natural low head set.

*Only when you're horse is relaxed and easy going I would give slack in the reins, relax, and let the horse have a reward. *Always be ready, because up the trail there will be something your horse will want to spook at, don't give him that chance. But as soon as he raises his head passed where you want it pick up on your left rein until he drops it, even if it's half a centimeter, let go and praise him.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Wow, great advice. I would like to find someone with an ATV and practice with Peppy following it up at that lake. That might be something I could pull off this summer. Saying "you're okay buddy" is a good idea too. Calms the person 
Thanks for the clear answer White Foot. When Peppy's head is up high like that, then you are saying he is not under control as well. Mostly he will kind of spin off to the right when he is scared. Makes sense. If his head was lower I can see how he would not be able to throw himself sideways so fast. 

After his training he will always lower his head now when I ask him to instead of being kind of crabby about it. He is quite soft about it. So I can do that. You are saying I should basically be relentless about pick up, lowers head, release, raises head, pick up ... Instead of picking at him it is me being in charge and not letting his emotions escalate and then staying calm will become more of a habit for him. 
Funny what you said about getting off. We stopped for a little break and got off our horses. Peppy immediately cocked a leg and half went to sleep. I thought it was because I was tense as a rider or doing something wrong when on him. I will try getting off and walking him next time and see what happens.


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

Good luck, I know you two will work it through


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Dorky expression on my face in this picture, but this is how Peppy's ears and head are supposed to be correct? Any critique on my riding is appreciated.


----------



## Squeak (Apr 8, 2010)

That is a picture of a much more relaxed horse who is paying attention to you  

The scenery there is just gorgeous... jealous.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

trust me, you have to give up a lot to live where we do.


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

That's perfect! His head is low and he's so relaxed, that's how you want him to be through the whole trail ride. I love your slobber straps +reins <3 I use them as well, I have the Mecate reins.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

speaking of downsides to living around here, check out the weather! It started out sunny. For some reason what you said about keeping Peppy's attention on me made sense. You hear things over and over and then it clicks. I was much more consistent about keeping his mind on me. It did not in fact bother him, because, I think I did it calm and small. Gave him the release right away. I know in the picture he is right up on the other horse, hard to take pictures and pay attention to the horse going on steep trails in the snow. We had a great ride and I was really happy about it. So, either it was the subtle change in me or just got lucky that day. The horse in front of me was way scared of things and Peppy did not feed off it at all. And it got cold and windy which usually winds him up but did not seem to. Been too busy at work and being a kid's taxi to ride again and compare. Ideally I would ride him every day!


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

Can I come live with you? : )

The pictures are great!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I think i'm a bit late to this thread, but i'm going to put my two cents in anyway :]

I deal with spooking very differently than most people I know. I know people who ask the horse to face up to things, go up and sniff, etc. I personally don't - I feel that it is conditioning the horse to stop and look anytime soemthing is a bit out there. I don't want that - I want my horse to continue on the line we were on and the speed we were moving, even if there is a scary object. I don't want a trail ride interrupted numerous times by having to stop and show my horse a scary object.

I want my horse to look to me for direction. I want my horse to follow the line and pace I set unless I ask them to change, or there is an obstacle. 

Before I head out I make sure I can move my horse off my legs - Shoulder, ribcage and hind. I also make sure I can sidepass them with the head facing any direction. Then, the main manouver I want, is the horse moving his body to the right with his head flexed left, wrapped around my inside leg. Ditto the other direction.

So - When I am out on the trail and my horse finds something to look at, it's simple - I bring his head away from the scary object, and use my leg to keep his body moving in the same line and same pace we were travelling. The degree of bend and degree of leg depends on the degree of evasion he is presenting. If he is just looking but still maintaining our line and pace, I leave him alone. If he alters either line or pace, It's only enough to get it back. If he wants to actually spook, bolt, or leave an immensley wide berth, then the flexion and amount of leg is increased.

I don't want to micro-manage on the trail. I ride 99% of the time one hand and on a loose rein. I don't mind what my horse is looking at as long as he maintains the pace and line - If there are nice views I want him to enjoy them too, and if he is looking around and aware of his surroundings he is less likely to trip/misjudge ground, and also, less likely to spook as he will see the stimulus early, instead of when it is right on top of him. 

If he is just spooky in general and not paying any attention to me, I do the same, but actually change the line. I'll yeild them over to the right a metre or two, then back to the left, etc, until they have suppled up and given me back their attention, then I leave them alone again.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

RadHenry 09 Of course, but remember, global warming bypasses us entirely


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Wild Spot, I will try what you say. I have only practiced
sidepassing for a few steps at a time with Peppy. He does it well in my, whatever it's worth, opinion. So when I practice and he does it correctly I stop. Maybe I will make it a priority and practice it more often and increase the steps now that I see a practical use for it.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

We went on a short, windy (as in blowing noisy trees) trail ride yesterday. We had to pass, about 100 feet away from a large crane machinery. Peppy's ears went straight to it, very nervous. I tried the sidepassing, even though he was still moving forward. I really did not want him to get any more tense. Bent his head away and had him do a few steps sideways then let him on. His head came right down and relaxed. I had to do it about 3 times and then we were past it. I thought it worked very well. I guess any tricks I can have in the bag to keep him going forward and listening to me. I don't think I have a clue how to move his shoulders though. I have not had any time to go up to the trainers for more lessons. Hopefully in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Perfect! Your right, it really is such a good took to have. Doesn't work for every situation or every horse, bit it is generally really effective - it allows the horse to keep moving it's feet, which helps them feel safe, but it redirects their energy and frame off mind. 

I'm glad you had some success!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

That makes sense how you put it. The horse feels less restricted than when you are always asking them to bridle up when they are nervous.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I want to say for starters that I didn't read the whole thread and kind of just skimmed thru it but of course I DID look at the pictures lol 

This is one of those things I get alot of horses brought to me for. People (generally speaking) want to ride their horse in just an arena or pasture and then don't understand why it's scared when they go on a trail ride. The only thing that will make the horse realize that those scary things on the road/trails are NOT monsters is experience and time. You can put as many scary objects in an arena as you want but it's just not going to be the same as something on the side of the trail. Take your time to show them what it is. 

As far as vehicles/atvs/etc. I start out simple, having someone start and slowly rev vehicles as a safe distance while I do something relaxing such as grooming or just on the ground with the horse. If ATVs are scary find a friend with one and start it then get your horse near it and let him graze. We had ponies at my old farm who were TERRIFIED of the ATVs when we bought them but after a little hay on the back of them we were soon leading them around using those four wheelers. Make every scary object a positive thing and don't let them get to worked up. Get past it and relax and pretend it never happened!


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm very happy for you. I know it makes so much sense! when my boss first showed me how to do this on my horse it clicked in my brain too, I said "Oh my god, look at him, he's listening to me and he's so relaxed". Now I actually want to ride him, where as before it was a chore and I didn't enjoy it.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

I had a bad day on my horse. At our boarding facility he was moved to a new pasture that is a long way from the arena. I went on a trail ride, after not having ridden him for 5 days, and did not lunge him for a few minutes or do ground work first because I did not have time to go to the arena. I felt like I was going to get dumped he was so spooky and not listening to me. It was cool and breezy and there were people skeet shooting nearby. I gave up and walked him rather than get more tense and have something bad happen. I went and had a lesson on him and the instructor said I have "erratic" hands when Peppy gets spooky and I get tense. So, I worked a lot on that. Hopefully the lesson will stick in my mind when I practice tomorrow. I also put him in a big corral. I hate to not have him on pasture but he gets so focused on the other horses and it takes an hour to catch him up by the time I walk down there and back to the tack room etc. Luckily Peppy never is hard to catch but for now I am putting him in a corral


----------



## RawhideKid (May 10, 2010)

Horses can be "spooky" or nervous for different reasons; some are good reasons...caution, protective instincts; others out of fear and lack of trust in it's rider, etc., etc.

My older mare was an alpha herd mare for quite a few years, who looked after all the other horses and so was very prey cautious. But as she gets to know her rider and gets used to an area...she is more relaxed and nonchalant. But she catched any little movement or object...even directly behind her, or any littlest noise...and just wants to know what it is. But she is very level headed and keeps herself fairly controlled, and looks to her rider for the leadership and trust which has developed.

It can definitely be a part of their different personalities. I find it awesome and interesting growing with a horse, getting to know them and building that bond and trust between each other. This brings relaxation to both.

And of course it is good to know the history of your horse, if they've been mistreated or how they've been used or the kind of life they've had.

One thing you will notice is that many things that a horse spooks over only causes them to act that way when a rider is on them. Most times they will not react the same way when no one is on them. So that tells you a lot! We need to really READ our horses; they are reading us!


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

Juniper said:


> I had a bad day on my horse. At our boarding facility he was moved to a new pasture that is a long way from the arena. I went on a trail ride, after not having ridden him for 5 days, and did not lunge him for a few minutes or do ground work first because I did not have time to go to the arena. I felt like I was going to get dumped he was so spooky and not listening to me. It was cool and breezy and there were people skeet shooting nearby. I gave up and walked him rather than get more tense and have something bad happen. I went and had a lesson on him and the instructor said I have "erratic" hands when Peppy gets spooky and I get tense. So, I worked a lot on that. Hopefully the lesson will stick in my mind when I practice tomorrow. I also put him in a big corral. I hate to not have him on pasture but he gets so focused on the other horses and it takes an hour to catch him up by the time I walk down there and back to the tack room etc. Luckily Peppy never is hard to catch but for now I am putting him in a corral


You have the rest of your life to ride, if it's crappy out and you think it's not a good day to ride, don't. I refuse to ride on a day where the wind is bad and making scary noises in the indoor.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Juniper said:


> I had a bad day on my horse. At our boarding facility he was moved to a new pasture that is a long way from the arena. I went on a trail ride, after not having ridden him for 5 days, and did not lunge him for a few minutes or do ground work first because I did not have time to go to the arena. I felt like I was going to get dumped he was so spooky and not listening to me. It was cool and breezy and there were people skeet shooting nearby.... (


There has been a lot of good advice already, but I'll just add that you look for progress and consistancy over time, and it's good to not over analyze what happens on a single day. A wise old horse person once told me that "Every ride is different" regardless of the horse, its training, or the route you take.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

One little thing that I recently learned about riding horses that see the boogeyman everywhere is that whenever they spook and move their feet, tighten them down into a tiny little circle almost like a one-rein stop but keep leg on them and keep them moving in that little tiny circle. It will sometimes feel like they are about to fall over and you will get dizzy but just keep them going. If they start getting sluggish, bump them a little bit with inside leg, outside leg, or both. Then when you are ready to stop (not them, you), switch sides and turn them in tiny circles the other direction with leg or bumping to keep them going. If he starts laying on your hand, just give him a little bump with the bit to get him off the bridle and don't stop turning a direction until you like where his head stays. If you do this every time he spooks and jumps, it is amazing how quickly he will quit finding ordinary things that he wants to be afraid of. Do this throughout the entirety of your ride. If he sees something scary, let him look at it so long as he doesn't move his feet but if he jumps or starts to bolt, start the circles all over again. You can drain the **** and vinegar out of any horse in 10 or 15 minutes of doing this and they seem to be less spooky and more attentive when they can't get enough oxygen. I used this on the little Arab gelding that I rode and the difference from one day to the next was like night and day.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

That might be a trick worthy for Soda.  We had an enforced week off and I swear it was like I hadn't ridden him all year.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Smrobs - I like that idea and think it would work well for Latte. However often when she spooks it's in a spot we can't circle. Like inside an erosion gully :]


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I know that feeling LOL. It also works for horses who think they might want to hump up or try to buck.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

^ Definately - That's what I've been doing with Latte whenever she humps up - even though she has never actually bucked.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

We had a pretty good day on an 8 mile poker ride. There were times when I thought Peppy actually relaxed  The flexing head and sidepassing past the scary object has been invaluable. Got us past the bike pulling the baby cart and two tents right next to the trail with a cliff on the other side, whew! I never let his head come up into the "oh no" position anymore. When he does I pick up on the reins and give instantly when he tucks his head. I noticed once he brought his head up and then put it right back relaxed without me asking because it was becoming a habit. By the end of the ride he was letting the people come up to him with the card bag so I could pick a card. (At first he thought they had a horse eating bag.) Sigh, I wish he was a little more relaxed naturally. smrobs, I have a couple of questions if you don't mind. I practice with Peppy doing a relaxed circle, it is his calm down cue. He will do a small circle with his head bent, on a loose rein. When he keeps his head bent around for one circle on a loose rein I let him out and go straight. I do this every third ride or so. And I use it when he sees something scary, which is often  Like the truck parked in the field. I circle him slowly like that until we get up to it and he puts his nose on it and relaxes. If I do what you are saying would that be at a trot then? Would that ruin it as a calm down cue? I would not know when to stop because he tucks right away and stays in the bend. I could get a picture of him doing that. It is nearly impossible to get him out of breath. Even in his original vet check, the vet remarked on that fact, said Peppy was tougher than a bucket of rocks. He could not get him to break a sweat. So it is impossible to "ride him down". I can lope him until he huffs and puffs but he is ready to go again right away. I have tried to get him to calm down by loping forever and it does not seem to work. But, I am willing to try anything to lessen his spook!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It shouldn't ruin it as a calm down cue, it might actually make it more effective. If he already circles with his head bent, that's great, just makes it easier for you LOL. It is an amazing thing, doing this for 5 minutes will take more sap out of a horse than if you loped him 15 miles because they are using muscles that they don't often use and they are using _all_ of them. 

Ideally, you should be able to turn him in a circle about the size and speed of the one at :12 in this video. But since he actually gives his head, you might get them smaller and maybe faster too.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

okay, thanks for the reply, I will give it a go. But I have to wait until he actually veers off the direction we are going right? I may try it in the arena. It is pretty easy to find something he will veer away from. There is never a time when he is not spooky so maybe this will work!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yep, if he wants to stop and look, let him but the instant that he moves his feet either too fast or in a direction that you don't want, then start the circles. You can do it anywhere that he finds something scary, arena or not.  Good luck, I hope it works for you.


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

smrobs said:


> One little thing that I recently learned about riding horses that see the boogeyman everywhere is that whenever they spook and move their feet, tighten them down into a tiny little circle almost like a one-rein stop but keep leg on them and keep them moving in that little tiny circle.


That's what I worked on with Gunther. Except instead of turning his head around to his side all I have to do is pick on on my left rein and he things "oh she's going to ask me to do something so I better slow down" and he automatically slows down.

Yesterday for instance was Gunthers first real long trail ride and he was amazing! (very excited) except at one point on the trail a stupid turkey jumped down from a tree and Gunther didn't buck but he did start to gallop so I picked up lightly on my left rein and he slowed right down. This was Gunthers first real long trail ride and he did better than a horse who has been trail riding for ten years. I don't mean to brag xD buttt.. 

I'm just very excited that I know how to control these situations, it makes riding fun and not a chore.


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

Juniper said:


> okay, thanks for the reply, I will give it a go. But I have to wait until he actually veers off the direction we are going right? I may try it in the arena. It is pretty easy to find something he will veer away from. There is never a time when he is not spooky so maybe this will work!


Not necessarily, if you know he's going to shy away from it then start to work him and get him thinking about you before you get to that object or whatever it may be. He will only be frightened of that object(s) if you give him a chance/reason to be. So if he's thinking about you and what you are going to do next he won't have time to think about that spooky thing in the corner. 

Of course while trail riding you can't predict when a turkey or something flys away but you can be in control of the situation.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

so glad you had a good trail ride! Congrats!


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Wild Spot, I have to tell you again how helpful that "head tipped away, sidepassing" exercise is. It is different from everyone who says make them face the scary object but it works for us. Keeps us moving forward, something to do instead of focus on being afraid, and keeps him under rein control. And then we are past it and no problem.
I still have not done the small circles exercise and tried that out because no one wants to wait on a trail ride while I do that. The arena has been to muddy ride in. I thought I would try it there since I am fine riding by myself in the arena but not on trails.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

oops, sorry about the bad grammar. Trying to type too fast


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> Wild Spot, I have to tell you again how helpful that "head tipped away, sidepassing" exercise is. It is different from everyone who says make them face the scary object but it works for us. Keeps us moving forward, something to do instead of focus on being afraid, and keeps him under rein control. And then we are past it and no problem.


Thank you, and i'm glad it is working for you!

I don't understand why so many people do the 'turn and face the object' approach - Since it is so rarely a desired response when doing anything other than trail riding, and is impossible to do if the object is actually dangerous!

*Shrugs* different strokes for different folks. I hope you keep having success!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I have to say, WS, your suggestion has been really helpful for Soda and I too. Unless he's in full "flight" mode, then nothing's stopping him or making him go straight for that matter . Of course, I haven't been able to ride much lately do to the non-stop rain... 1 day in June has not rained... Ick.

Oh well at least my pasture's growing well, right?


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Yup, full flight mode is no fun!

Lol! We have had the wettest autumn in years and all my horses are humongous because of it. At least we won't have to feed through winter!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I can't even put mine out right now!! The grass is knee to chest high, but the ground is so soaked they'll trash it. The ground actually "squelches" when you walk! And I don't have a lot of pasture, so I can't afford to have them kill it. Of course, if this keeps up, they're going out anyways. 

Poor Soda is just miserable, he HATES walking in mud! You can just see him saying "ick ick ick ick" as he's walking around in the paddock. LOL


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Lette is the same, she almost flinched every step in the mud. Thinks she is going to melt or something 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

I am thinking Peppy is spooking partly out of habit now. The arena finally dried up some, so out we went. I kept him totally focused the first day but today I let him trot on a loose rein some.
He put his head down and spooked sideways at my hat and his halter on the fence. I tried to circle him for five minutes. He goes pretty fast and stays bent. Five minutes is a VERY long time to circle, even going different directions. I am sure we did not make it for 5 minutes. Then I let him stop right by the hat. He was happy to stop and ignored the hat. Next we trotted by it again and he went within inches of it and never even looked at it. Then he spooked at a horse on the outside of the arena, rubbing on the wood. He lives by the arena and these horses, hard to imagine they are that scary, but perhaps it was weird because all he could see was the horses rear end going back and forth. I circled him again but the horse wandered off. I really don't think he could be that scared of those two things so that's why I am thinking it is more of a bad habit. Anyone think that is possible or likely? Hopefully circling him when he spooks will help.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Definitely possible. If I have a horse who is doing similar I still use the same method but am a bit more aggressive - Will growl in my throat, and give a bit more of a boot with the outside leg to say "Hey! That's not on, now listen to ME!".


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

I think Peppy and I are finally making some progress. This was a scary trail with lots of hikers with backpacks. And it was mostly narrow and steep.
He did spook at a mule with panniers but stopped and calmed down right away. The marmots were pretty scary too but he did great with the hikers and the chipmunk that spurted under his feet.
We still have a lot of work to do but at least I can see some results from what we have done so far.
Any more suggestions always appreciated.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Just a couple more pics. He seems to have no problems with logs or water, only the spookiness issue.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Is he spooking less "violently" now? Just curious because I'm noticing that the more I work Soda the quieter his spooking gets. He still kind of flinches or jumps a little but it isn't the full fledged "180 and run like hell" spooking. 

Of course, I haven't been able to ride much lately. Stupid work (both paid and unpaid).


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

absolutely, his spook is easier to sit and smaller now, it is slower and he stops after his spin. thankfully! the biggest difference though is when he spooks he calms right down after wards, and we ride off like nothing happened, instead of him being a complete basket case for the rest of the ride that change came about when I sent him to the trainer for 2 1/2 months, I don't think I could have gotten him to that point on my own. still, when I go to the trainer for lessons they are trying to instill in me to have quieter, slower hands when he does spook, so I transmit calm to him. I am much harder to train than the horse! but, now I have not ridden him in a week either, and it is because of paid work and unpaid as well  we did a huge volunteer function, good cause but exhausting.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Okay, I am trying the circling thing. It definitely does not ruin it as a calm down cue. He spooked at a few things around the arena, (I really think he should be over spooking at anything in the arena now,) so I must still be doing something wrong. Anyway, I would circle him fast and then he would not spook at that thing again. He would trot by it and maybe tilt an ear at it but no spooking. So, it worked pretty well, I would say. However, it did not make him less likely to spook at the next thing. I probably need to do it a lot more. Also, after I circled him, Peppy would think maybe he should go stand by whatever originally spooked him and rest. I have circled him by big boulders he was terrified of, out on the trail and then let him rest by them. So I would say he is a fast learner if he remembered that and wanted to repeat it.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

ridergirl23 said:


> LEAF BLOWER!! haha i havent tryed using one yet on my horse... but its loud and could get him used to loud noises...


That would sound similar to an ATV. Maybe you should try that, or finding a friend with an ATV to work with might be even better.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

An ATV would be great but that is easier said than done to borrow one.


----------

